# Limit of groupers,lanes,lesser aj's almacos,black snapper and a speckled hind



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I did not think we would be able to go out today because of PM on the boat. The 500 hour inspection was completed on friday, so our plans were to catch a few mingos and triggers on saturday. With the gag and red snapper season closed that's about all we could target. We left out of Sherman's Cove around 6:30 with no live bait and just some left over squid for bait. The waves were out of the south about 2 to 3 feet,really not that bad of a ride. Our plans were to fish on the edge for a few mingo's, well we failed on that one, not one mingo caught all day long. O.K. now let's go to a trigger hole, trigger after trigger but not one over 14". O.K. let's just catch a few scamp, again the red snapper was so thick it was hard to get a bait to them. Rob was able to catch some nice gags ( man it hard to release them back to the water and not the ice) Tim caught a few red grouper and again they were released. Ithink we ended up with 12 scamp,one black snapper, onspeckled hine and 3 lanes, a few lesser aj's and almacos. Rob will post a few more pictures from off shore when he get's home. It is always good to get off shore and we found another good scamp hole to go to next time. Gene,Tim and Rob.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

nothing wrong with that Capt.....good job..glad yall gota good mess

:clap


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice catch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Yea, its hard to get your bait past all those endangered ARS. Way to hang in there and bring home some fishes.


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

nice job :clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet. We're heading out tommorow for a laid back trip to fish some fairly close spots for AJs/mess around.

Thanks for the report. And, as always, great job! :clap


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome catch ! any day out on the water that you bring home dinner is a great one! love the posts and pics keep up the good work. see ya out there.

scot


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

As Gene has already stated we had another great day on the water. I have posted a few pictures ofthe tripbelow. We probally caught and released five times more of the Endangered American Red Snapperthan whats in the picture. I said I was going to keep count with how many we caught but I keep loosing track, they were justcoming over the side to fast, Oh well maybe next time. I would hate to see just how many we could catch if we actually targeted them. Tim and I also had a blast catching smaller jacks and we even managed to chum up some bonita when things got slow at one of the earlier spots near the edge. Those things are a riot on light tackel. We actually had a hard time getting baits through the Lesser Amberjacks on our last spot. Thelesser AJ'swe caught were all solid keepers, but we had plenty of fish to clean already and I had another long ride back to Brewton. 

Enjoy the Pictures.

http://picasaweb.google.com/robatkinsontrm/February709Recess?authkey=BXraf4kwhLY#slideshow

Rob


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

way to go guys! as always great report. :clap


----------



## tightlinessportfishing (May 18, 2008)

Good Job Guys,,,I am hoping to go next week when I get home from" work":banghead,,,,,,Yeah that terrible word.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Great job!!! Looked like the Coast Guard was thick too!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like a great time on the water and you found another scamp hole for future trips...Awesome!

Gene, your postare inspirational...Keep'em coming..

Thanks, Jimmy


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like another fun trip guys. I cooked some of the scamp from last weekend's trip forfamily in Birmingham on Saturday...can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

Love them scamps. Greatn job


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *dailysaw (2/8/2009)*way to go guys! as always great report. :clap


 When will you be able to show us how to catch the big ones? LOL. Gene


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *jjam (2/8/2009)*Looks like a great time on the water and you found another scamp hole for future trips...Awesome!
> 
> Gene, your postare inspirational...Keep'em coming..
> 
> Thanks, Jimmy


 Jimmy when are you going to go fishing with us? I can not promise you that we will catch any fish, but we will try. Just let us know when you are ready. And thanks for the good comments. Gene and Crew


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Run Dover (2/8/2009)*Great job!!! Looked like the Coast Guard was thick too!!!


 The coast guard was just changing duty sections at Sherman's. Gene


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Great eatin' size; thanks for the report & pics.

Evan.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

[/quote]I can not promise you that we will catch any fish, but we will try.[/quote] 



Gene, as your post states "you neverknow unless you go"for some reason..LOL, I can't phantom you guys ever getting skunked...your bad days are my good ones. 

It'll definitely be an honor and privilege to fish aboard the Recesswith your awesome crew some day soon.. 

Thanks for theinvite!

Jimmy


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice haul of fish! BTW, the fish in the lower left of the picture is a Rock Hind, _Epinephelus adscensionis_..... in any case, it will fry up nicely. Congrats on a good trip!:clap


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice box of Fish!!! Good job!!


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

NICE CATCH:clap


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet catch


----------



## Bamasnapper (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice catch!!:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Coryphaena (2/11/2009)*Nice haul of fish! BTW, the fish in the lower left of the picture is a Rock Hind, _Epinephelus adscensionis_..... in any case, it will fry up nicely. Congrats on a good trip!:clap


 I will say you know your fish. Good catch. If you look at our last post from the week before the right side third from the bottom was a kitty. Gene


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

> *recess (2/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Coryphaena (2/11/2009)*Nice haul of fish! BTW, the fish in the lower left of the picture is a Rock Hind, _Epinephelus adscensionis_..... in any case, it will fry up nicely. Congrats on a good trip!:clap
> ...


Let me assure you that it tasted great. Iseared on the grill with olive oil and Cavendars Greek Seasoningabout 1.5 minutes per side. Make you slap your mama it was so good.

Rob


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch...you're making me hungry!


----------



## dantheman (Jan 17, 2008)

nice job


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *recess (2/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *dailysaw (2/8/2009)*way to go guys! as always great report. :clap
> ...


gene, im ready when you guys are:toast its been too long. hope all is well with the family


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice!!


----------

